# Hi new here



## kyguylal

Hi everyone. I just took an interest in mantids. I have two leopard geckos and a dog. I airsoft a lot and im in new england


----------



## OGIGA

Welcome!


----------



## Sparky

Hi my uncle has Leopard Geckos too, sadly his male isn't doing so good


----------



## Deutschherper

kyguylal,

Welcome!

Sparky,

Sorry about your uncle's geckos.


----------



## Sparky

whats an airsoft?


----------



## hibiscusmile

Welcome New England


----------



## OGIGA

> whats an airsoft?


Those guns that shoots BB's?


----------



## Rick

> whats an airsoft?


Guns that shoot little plastic BB's. Kinda like paintball I guess but with bb's.


----------



## kyguylal

lol airsoft is like paintball, but they shoot small plastic (sometimes metal) bbs. They go alot faster than paintballs to.


----------



## robo mantis

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis

Ya i got 2 guns it hurts point blank :roll: :lol:


----------



## asdsdf

> lol airsoft is like paintball, but they shoot small plastic (sometimes metal) bbs. They go alot faster than paintballs to.


Welcome! Can't metal BBs kill people?


----------



## kyguylal

No they aren't going fast enough to kill. The gun I have will accuratly hit someone at 300 feet.


----------



## bubforever

Welcome!


----------



## Sparky

> Welcome! Can't metal BBs kill people?


Nope! My uncle shoots me with 'em all the time


----------



## asdsdf

Wow, what a nice Uncle!!! :roll: I'm sure, if you got shot at the temple, you would die. Or if it pierces your neck.


----------



## Sparky

no he does it on my back. It only stings for a minute or so if you're at a far distance


----------



## asdsdf

Yes, but if it is close enough, you could die. It was in the news, with plastic bullets though, that some boy had to be sent to the emergency room cause he was shot in the back to join some club. If you get shot close enough with metal ones, you could die.

Here's some people: http://abclocal.go.com/kfsn/storysection=l...&amp;id=4593554

http://airsoft-guns-info.com/airsoftguns/a...-rifle-shooting

http://tallahassee.com/legacy/special/blog...pellet-gun.html

Just proving apoint. :wink:


----------



## Sparky

:shock:


----------



## kyguylal

If you are mature with them as in knowwing your minimum engagement distances and wearing the proper eye protection it wont be life threatening at the least. Like in an airsoft game I cant shoot people with my sniper rifle within 150 feet. Dont blame the guns for killing someone. Its the imature people shooting other people without proper safty requirments


----------



## Sparky

Yes, we know all that safety stuff :roll:


----------



## asdsdf

Yes, but accidents happen. I'm sure all those people didn't mean for them to die...

More:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20254852/

http://www.decaturdaily.com/decaturdaily/n...5/pension.shtml

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1548602/posts This one means that it pierced her chest and hit her heart. She would have died later, even if she had had help. (Yes, there are two hads on purpose)

Can't really tell you not to do it, but hey, I wish nothing bad happens to you or your friends. I know someone who got shot in the eye on accidnet, and can't see with it. (He wasn't actually playing, but a stray shot must have richochet and hit him.)


----------



## kyguylal

Oh I see. These guns Im talking about aren't pelet guns. They shoot at much slower speeds and there is only one reported killing from one. That was when a kid shot someone in the eye point blank with no mask. Pelet guns shoot up to 1000 feet per second. Airsoft shoots around 400 on average. Airsoft is much like paintball, but with more realistic things. Airsoft guns dont leave more than a welt


----------

